# Two very old photos. Help please?



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

Been awhile since I was here, but I have two photos here, that my mom got in a large photo album many years ago. They're all black and white, and seem to be cataloging the travels of the person who owned the book. "Views Of My Travels" Victor Lewis Moeser. "Lest I Forget" Is what it says in large gold text on the seemingly leather-bound album. On the back in gold lettering it says "Cincinnati"

First, the picture of this woman. It appears to be autographed, the name of the woman appears to be "Lottie Gibson" I have no clue who that is, all I could find was a woman named Shirley Booth that played a role in a musical called "By the Beautiful Sea", and the role she played was a woman named Lottie Gibson. Could the picture be that woman? If it isn't, does anyone here know who she is? At the bottom of the picture, it says in a little logo "16. Marceau Los Angeles Cal"










Next is a picture of this building. I don't know where or what it is, or even if it's a real photo, not a painting of some sort. Does anyone here know where this is and what it is?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## shorte85 (Apr 16, 2012)

In my opinion I think the first picture may be Shirley Booth, here's another picture of her I found searching around online.... To me it looks like her, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The second photo struck me as being Russia .. maybe I saw something that stuck in my memory .. but also reminded me of Moscow which I visited in 2002 .. I googled St Petersburg and came up with these in images 


















"peterhof palace_outside saint petersburg russia"

there are resemblances


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can we get a higher-resolution scan of the second picture (the building). Detail is important for this kind of work.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been checking out images displayed from a Google search of "Fountains of the World" but I cannot see anything that resembles that tower .. it may well be that it no longer exists .. one would hope not, but it is something that needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah, gimme a few days and I'll upload a scanned picture of that building. I don't have a scanner, but my mother does, so I'll use her pc to upload it.

I thought she looked like Shirley Booth too, but I can't find any pictures that REALLY match that angle, so it's hard to tell. Plus, it is strange that she signed it as "Lottie Gibson" not Shirley Booth. Is it common practice to sign things on Broadway as the character you played, not your actual name?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Appears to me the first image is much older then Shirley Booth, from the late 1800-very early 1900's. I did find this > 1896 LOTTIE GIBSON How Well I Loved You Sheet Music ! | eBay


----------



## shorte85 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh wow, that could very well be her wrench, great searching you did there.

I just figured the first picture was a setup like they sometimes do from time to time. But I likes what you found better, haha!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: the waterfall and dome construction, it looks very Italian/Roman-style, both the decoration and the statues on the building and arched wall in the background - I tried a google-pics on 'Roman Fountains', 'Italian Fountains', 'Roman cascade' and 'Roman mausoleums' without any joy :sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

When I saw the fountain my first thought was German. Look at the background 
columns, tower - sort of look like/ may be eagles?

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I seem to remember someone somewhere writing about an application that allows you to upload a photo image and it will try to find something similar on the internet .. does anyone know of this or was I having a "dream"


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's a site call '*Tineye*' that's like reverse image-search, but it only finds the specific picture on the web, rather than identify it. Then again, the site it's on might have more info about the location


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Had a good look. The building has a number of things to suggest Germany, but it also has Indian features and Roman. Bit of a mystery. The statues at the front look like they could be pegisus however they have riders. Better quality picture might help.

The cloths look 19th century.

Maybe someone here might be able to help SkyscraperCity - Powered by vBulletin
The Architecture section or another simular architecture site.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sure looks like an opera house or theater from the baroque era in europe. I tried a few searches but came up empty. Of course it could be long gone (and this being the only surviving photograph :grin: ) or may have changed dramatically. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It had to been no earlier very early 1900's as you see no blurring of the people or the water. I have 2 pictures from 1916 and there is all most no blurring of people moving

BG


----------



## shorte85 (Apr 16, 2012)

I also noticed as well the way the women were dressed wearing the long skirts and blouses.

Hmm! I tried even trying to use Google goggles app on my phone with no luck.

Hopefully someone finds something out.


----------



## Stahlerin (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi!
The second picture you posted show the Cascades at the 1904 World's Fair.
You'll find a lot of pics there : 1904 World's Fair Virtual Tour - a collection of pictures from the 1904 Fair
and a wiki page there : Louisiana Purchase Exposition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Voilà! ;-)
:beerchug:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Stahlerin and welcome to TSF and the Photography Corner :wave:

Wow!!! What a turn up ray: - An excellent find and a huge thank you for putting our minds to rest - I've still found myself flicking back to this thread to check, when I've spotted something resembling those pics, I can rest easy now :grin:


----------



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your time. I changed email address and just by chance, checked my old account linked to this site, and it said this topic had two new posts, and much to my surprise, one of the pictures had been identified.

Thank you so much, Stahlerin. That puts to rest the curiousness me and my mother have had wondering what that grand building was. So, again, I thank you. She'll be ecstatic to finally learn what it was.


----------

